# Marriage visa



## Webbers50 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi my partner is in Australia, I'm currently in the UK, we have planned to marry in the next few months, can we apply for the marriage visa when I arrive in Australia?, thanks in advance.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi,

There is no such thing as a "marriage visa".

There's a partner visa (which doesn't stipulate that you have to be married) subclass 309/100 off shore and 820/801 onshore.

How long have you been together?


----------

